

Are you a foreigner working in the US? How did you get a work permit? - vickytnz

Having seen the strong job market for developers and designers in the US, I'd thought about working there in the future. However, I've been so put off by the stories of immigration (H1-B visa yearly allowances going in 5 days etc) that I've effectively ruled out working there anytime soon. I'm curious to know who has managed to get working rights in the US, and how they did it.
(A couple of notes from me: I have a Masters in Design and a few years' work experience, so I do have demonstrable skills).
======
asfghjk
I was not able to do it so i am in the New Zealand now - happy with 2 years
work visa, residency in few years, minimal Bureaucracy as there is high demand
for people with IT skills.

~~~
vickytnz
:) Where were you originally from (rough area if you don't want to be too
specific)? As much as I'd like to move back home I fear I've been spoilt by
living in the UK to expect cheap and plentiful internet, great public
transport, and loads of interesting opportunities!

